# 2-Stage Snowblower



## designscapesde (Aug 7, 2013)

Walker 2-Stage Snowblower used last season for one snow event. Reason for selling downsizing. After 2016-2017 season dealer went over implement ready to go for 2017-2018. Implement hitch included $3,500 o.b.o please email or call [email protected] or 302.236.7919.


----------



## designscapesde (Aug 7, 2013)

Want to get rid of as our season is dwindling down will consider all reasonable offers.


----------

